# Can someone give me a great vinegar based basting sauce for chicken



## dondr8per (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello all, I hope you are safe and healthy!  I am looking to cook two Spatchcock chickens tonight on the BGE.  I would love a vinegar based basting sauce.  Any great recipe recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 29, 2020)

dondr8per said:


> Hello all, I hope you are safe and healthy!  I am looking to cook two Spatchcock chickens tonight on the BGE.  I would love a vinegar based basting sauce.  Any great recipe recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know about basting chicken, dondr, especially with vinegar.  I never do because it's hard enough to keep the skin from getting "rubbery" in a smoker. Others may disagree :-).  I'll sometimes do a little brush of some kind of sauce at the end....
What sort of cooker are you using and what temps are you planning to run?
By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Mar 29, 2020)

I love making Roadside Chicken or the Rick Bayless Mexican variation of it









						Roadside Chicken
					

If you like the chicken from the roadside chicken stands then you'll like this. I've been making this for about 15 years now and it's pretty darn good. - Bryan S from the Virtual Weber Bullet forum. - Roadside Chicken




					www.bigoven.com


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 29, 2020)

I’ve used a apple cider vinegar/butter 50:50 mix. Gotta keep it warm so butter stays melted. Sprinkle a mix of salt, garlic and onion powder and Italian seasoning on it.


----------



## dondr8per (Mar 29, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I don't know about basting chicken, dondr, especially with vinegar.  I never do because it's hard enough to keep the skin from getting "rubbery" in a smoker. Others may disagree :-).  I'll sometimes do a little brush of some kind of sauce at the end....
> What sort of cooker are you using and what temps are you planning to run?
> By the way, welcome to the forum!


Thank you!  you guys were a big help with the 17lb pork shoulder we did yesterday on the smoker.  I was planning to cook on a Big Green Egg today for the chicken.


----------



## dondr8per (Mar 29, 2020)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I love making Roadside Chicken or the Rick Bayless Mexican variation of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks very interesting, thank you!  I am interested to see any other ideas too.  We all certainly have a lot of time to cook.  I just got a big order of meat from Crowd Cow yesterday.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2020)

Here where I live our roadside chicken is a simple mix. Break it down to suit the recipe is for 100 1/2's which I've done 500 plus at a time.

1 gal. water
1 gal. vinegar (apple cider not white)
1 lb box salt
1 cup black pepper
1 1/2 cup poultry seasoning
2 cups vegetables oil
Mix well
Baste chicken about every 15 minutes.
This was done over a charcoal pit that would hold 250 1/2's at a time.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for the like Peachey it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## dondr8per (Mar 30, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Here where I live our roadside chicken is a simple mix. Break it down to suit the recipe is for 100 1/2's which I've done 500 plus at a time.
> 
> 1 gal. water
> 1 gal. vinegar (apple cider not white)
> ...


Love it!  Thank you!


----------



## dondr8per (Mar 30, 2020)

Once again, everyone was very helpful!  Thank you!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hmmm... Never heard of vinegar based basting souse for chicken before.
dondr, looking at your chicken I just experienced some raise in my appetite....  Now I need to get some chicken... not exactly an easy task nowadays....
Warren, thanks for the recipe!


----------



## slim51015 (Mar 30, 2020)

*Cornell Chicken Barbecue Sauce*

1 cup cooking oil
1 pint cider vinegar
3 tablespoons salt*
1 tablespoon poultry seasoning
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 egg


----------



## dondr8per (Mar 30, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Hmmm... Never heard of vinegar based basting souse for chicken before.
> dondr, looking at your chicken I just experienced some raise in my appetite....  Now I need to get some chicken... not exactly an easy task nowadays....
> Warren, thanks for the recipe!


It was fantastic.  I got the spatchcock chickens at Crowd Cow.  A lovely delivery in these days and times.  Use this link to get a discount if you would like - https://www.crowdcow.com/l/ua3c405a4


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks for the likes dondr8per and pushok2018 they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

